# Suche Alternative zur Logo!



## DJMetro (13 Mai 2011)

Moin,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer alternative zur Siemens Logo. Sie sollte preislich ungefähr im gleichen Rahmen liegen, 8-10 Ausgänge, 3-4 Eingänge, vernünftiges Panel, und Schrittketten sollten recht einfach zu programmieren sein. Phoenix Nanoline kommt schonmal nicht in Frage.

Andi


----------



## gingele (13 Mai 2011)

Moeller EASY

oder 

VIPA 100er System (kann man mit Simatic Manager oder auch mit WinPLC7 programmieren. WinPLC7 gibts als Demo-Version und reicht für die Anwendung einer Logo locker aus.)

Die VIPA hat zwar kein Panal an Bord, wobei man das bei einer Logo ja auch nicht Panal nennen darf. Man kann aber eins Integireren.

gruß Frank


----------



## Chris1 (13 Mai 2011)

Hallo DJmetro
schau dir mal die unitronics steuerungen an
gibt es bei spectra 
http://www.spectra.de/produktliste.cfm?GruppeID=463&ShowProducts=934&Hauptgruppe=59

gruss chris1


----------



## ge-nka (13 Mai 2011)

Crouzet Millenium3 XD26 16Ein/10Aus, intuitiv bidienende Software,
super Display funktionen (die man auf den ersten Blick nicht erkennt).
Grafset (Schrittketten, 5 oder 6 Befehle) als Programiersprache ist auch vorhanden.


----------



## mainzelmann (13 Mai 2011)

Ich hab auch schon die Zelio von Schneider Electric benutzt, ging ohne probleme. Gibts in vielen verschiedenen Ausführungen


----------



## Markus Rupp (13 Mai 2011)

saia pcd1-xx7 oder saia pcs1.c4 sind zwei weitere alternativen.


----------



## DJMetro (16 Mai 2011)

Die Crouzet sieht sehr interessant aus. Auch preislich. Gibts da schon Erfahrungen mit?

Andi


----------

